# Rat grooming me?



## Rhythm9 (Mar 26, 2015)

What does it mean when your rat licks and nibbles you up and down your arms? My new boy Genghis literally goes up and down my fingers and arms grooming me and its hysterical (and tickles like crazy!)


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

My one of my girls does this as well, I think she feels like I was grooming her and she wants to return the favor


----------



## RiddlesMum (Mar 25, 2015)

Riddles spends most of the day in my shirt and, between bouts of sleeping/snoring/talking/scratching himself, he's a furious groomer. If I was a man, my chest hair would be in tip top shape!


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

Means they like you! Jackjack (profile pic ratty) grooms everyone he meets as a gesture of friendship.

Unless you happen to be a goldfish cracker. 

Then you're in for it. Nom!


----------



## CosmicKat62 (Nov 24, 2014)

Congratulations! Genghis likes you! Rats groom to show that you're part of their family and stuff.


----------



## erinsweeney (Nov 13, 2014)

Mine does it to my face. I have a lot of facial piercings and she "grooms" each one for me.


----------



## elliotulysses (Feb 8, 2015)

erinsweeney said:


> Mine does it to my face. I have a lot of facial piercings and she "grooms" each one for me.


My oldest boy does that to my piercings. I think they find them "interesting" haha


----------



## jensenee (Apr 4, 2015)

My guys all seem to think my eyebrows and eyelashes are filthy. haha!


----------



## Tao.and.Laughter (Jan 24, 2015)

One of my boys climbs up the underside of my hair in the back, and grooms me there. The first time I may have freaked out (new experience of a rat trying to get inside my hair - remember hearing from parents/grandparents that your hair looked like a "rats nest"? That was my first thought), but now it seems to be par for the course ;D


----------

